# Sabina 88's Fish Art



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Since im horrible at drawing fish especially bettas and I haven't really done any art/drawing in a while. I thought I would start trying to draw fish again and hopefully get the hang of it.
So I figured id put all my attempts here:

This one isn't a betta but a quick sketch type drawing of a calico ryukin goldfish. Im actually surprised it turned out ok, especially since this is my first time drawing goldfish  








I think im going to try a betta tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute goldie! <3


----------

